

The Best Patent Rejection You'll Ever See (Featuring Borat) - JeromeMorrow
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/03/the-best-patent-rejection-youll-ever-see-featuring-borat/255180/

======
stcredzero
Maybe there should be a foundation supporting an organization that does
nothing but invalidate patents by finding prior art?

